# How often should I change the filter cartridge?



## megz357 (Aug 13, 2014)

How often should I be changing the filter cartridge? When I looked up my filter online it says to change the cartridge every month. I seem to remember reading something about not changing it often though? Or is that the filter media? I'm sorry I've been asking so many questions. Still new at this and very confused and don't want to mess up too badly.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

you should only change the cartridge when it is literally falling apart. When this happens, lay the new cartridge on top of the old one for at least 3-4 weeks so the bacteria can transfer. I actually don't use cartridges in my filter anymore - i switched to plain filter sponge - but when I did, one cartridge would last me over a year. 

Basically companies tell you to change them because they want to make more money.


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

+1. Just rinse out the cartridge in aquarium water and put it back into the filter.


----------



## megz357 (Aug 13, 2014)

How would I lay the old cartridge on the new one? It doesn't seem like there would be room in my filter? I thought the bacteria mostly grew on the sponge media, does it grow in the cartridge too?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

+1. I probably rinse my out once a month or so.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

megz357 said:


> How would I lay the old cartridge on the new one? It doesn't seem like there would be room in my filter? I thought the bacteria mostly grew on the sponge media, does it grow in the cartridge too?


It grows on everything that is in your filter. I do know exactly what filter you have but there should be space to lay or slide or somehow make sure the new one is attached to the old one.

if you already have sponge media then i suggest just replacing the cartridge with sponge.


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

megz357 said:


> I thought the bacteria mostly grew on the sponge media, does it grow in the cartridge too?


In a cycled tank, the beneficial bacteria live on everything in the tank. One of the ways to speed up the cycling of a new tank is to 'seed it' with gravel, plant life etc from an established tank.


----------



## megz357 (Aug 13, 2014)

VivianKJean I'm using the top fin power filter 10, it's not the best quality filter but it's what came in the starter kit with my tank. Here is a picture I found online of what it looks like inside.









So you're saying I could just replace the entire cartridge with more sponge?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

oh okay, I see what you mean. If you wanted to stick with cartridges, then do you see in the back of the filter, right behind where the cartridge is? I would push the new one up against the old there. You can use a clip to secure them together if it doesn't say.

yes, you can absolutely change everything to just filter sponge. I did it with my filters. The purpose of a filter is to allow beneficial bacteria to cultivate so that it can turn ammonia, into nitrite, into nitrate. The sponge is a perfect place for the bacteria to grown because of the all the holes, and nooks and small spaces.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

"Media" is the general term for sponge, floss, cartridge, insert, whatever the water is filtered by. You already have an adequate sponge (media). Replace it when it wears out -- sometime in about two years. Replace your filter "cartridge" with the same kind of sponge. Or do as Viv suggests.

If your tank is cycled, just keep an eye on your readings and change water whenever ammonia approaches 0.50ppm. Use Prime to detoxify ammonia -- 2-drops/gal of tank size with water changes and 1-drop/gal/day until cycled or re-cycled.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a Whisper filter in my ten gallon, and I usually take the cartridge out every month and rinse it. I only actually put in a new one every six months or so. 

Mochi's tank has an air filter, so no cartridges, and it works surprisingly well! A little noisier than the Whisper, but not by much.


----------

